# Text to speech suddenly not working



## lbcork (Oct 5, 2011)

I was listening to a book on my kindle just yesterday....and this morning the same book...or any book for that matter isn't playing!  Any ideas.  I did a soft reset already and turned up the volume.
I tried pressing the Aa button and turning it on that way, and also from the shift symbol keys.

Help.
Did they suddenly stop offering this?
Also after reading a book and then going back to home, that book isn't showing up as most recent first.

so frustrated.
Signed, somewhat new kindle owner.
(was loving my kindle now not so sure!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't answer about the TTS as I never use that. . . I do know it's not-enabled on some books by the publishers, but of course if you were using it on a book it wouldn't have been un-enabled overnight.

If the soft restart didn't fix the problem try a hard restart -- slide and hold the switch for 30-40 seconds.

As to the sorting, probably the time is wrong. . .you can reset it via the Settings menu. . . .


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Other thoughts that comes to mind, can you get any sounds out of the Kindle at all?

Check with Voice Guide (Home, Menu, Settings, page down then click next to Voice Guide. Then when you press Home, the Kindle should say "Home" and so on.

Check with a pair of headphones in case it's a speaker problem.

Also, for the sort order problem, as Ann says the clock needs to be correct, sometimes it's enough just to turn wireless on and the Kindle will get time from there.

Just to confirm, by "soft reset" you do mean a menu restart don't you (Home, Menu, Settings, Menu (again), Restart). Your Kindle should go through the "boy under the tree" startup screens. If you haven't already done so, try this and see what happens. This is the menu equivalent of holding the switch for 30-40 seconds and doesn't hurt your thumb as much


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

lbcork said:


> I was listening to a book on my kindle just yesterday....and this morning the same book...or any book for that matter isn't playing! Any ideas. I did a soft reset already and turned up the volume.
> I tried pressing the Aa button and turning it on that way, and also from the shift symbol keys.


Do a restart..... mine does that occasionally too. either from menu, settings, menu, restart, or hold the power button to the right for 30 seconds or so. Takes a few minutes, goes through the whole boy under a tree thing, but that usually solves it for me.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been having problems with mine, too.  

Do a restart and that should take care of it.


----------

